# ما هى أهم الكورسات التى يجب أن يحصل عليها مهندس الميكاترونيكس ؟



## Eng.Amr (24 مايو 2006)

إخوانى الأعزاء :
أخوكم يدرس قسم ميكاترونيكس بالمعهد العالى للهندسة 6 أكتوبر بالسنة الأولى وأود أن أستثمر الأجازة الصيفية فى أخذ الكورسات اللازمة وبصراحة الكثير قالوا لى أشياء كثيرة وأنا محتار جدا.
لذلك أتمنى من إخواننا المهندسين فى المراحل المتقدمة من هذا القسم أو الخريجين أن يفيدونا فى هذا الأمر ولهم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مايو 2006)

*الدورات المقترحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم عمرو, حقيقة أنها لفرصة سعيدة لتعرف على عضو من جامعة 6 أكتوبر معنا أيضاً, وحقيقة كما ذكرت لك بأنني أيضاً من جامعة 6 أكتوبر, وبالتالي سأنصحك بترتيب معين في الدورات, وخصوصاً أنك في السنة الأولى, لذلك يجب ترتيب الدورات بشكل يتناسب مع وضع المناهج عندنا وذلك حتى تصل إلى أعلى إستفدة ممكنة بإذن الله

الدورات المقترحة في أجازة الصيف للسنة الأولى
أخذ دورة برنامج AutoCad أو Autodesk Inventor
يستغرق أخذ دورة الماتلاب كاملة 2D and 3 D حوالي شهرين كاملين
النزول في تدريب لدى إحدى الشركات
تستغرق حوالي أسبوعين

الدورات القترحة في أجازة السنة الثانية
Introduction to Matlab 1
Programming Using Matlab
Introduction to Matlab 2
GUI Using Matlab
Simulink
المدة المتوقعة لإتمام تلك الدورات حوالي 25 يوماً
النزول في تدريب في إحدى الشركات
تستغرق حوالي إسبوعين

الدورات المقترحة في أجازة السنة الثالثة
Digital Signal Processing Using Matlab
Image Processing Using Matlab
Automatic Control Using Matlab 1
Automatic Control using Matlab 2
Fuzzy Logic
Neural Network
Microcontroller
Printed Circuit Board
المدة المتوقعة لإتمام الدورات حوالي 45 يوماً

وبهذا تكون على أتم إستعداد لمشروع التخرج والعمل بعدها بإذن الله
والله الموفق ​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (26 مايو 2006)

يا أخ أحمد أرجو منك ذكر اسم شركة أو تحديد شركة معينة لاننا نود أن نعرف ماهى الشركات التى توفر هذه المناهج


----------



## master_mode (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا احمد على حذف تعليقى على ردك على عمر وعدم تقبلة بصدر رحب

كمان احب اوضح ان عمر قال انة فى اولى ميكاترونكس والكورسات الى انتا كاتبها اغلبها متقدمة

عدا الاوتوكاد وتطلب دراسة نظرية مسبقة علشان تستفيد اكتر

اما بالنسبة للمراكز فى مصر فا انا اعرف

المركز التكنولوجى المتطور Tccفى الاميرية
ودى مركز كبير وتبع وزارة الصناعة

وفى تقريبا مركز احمد بهجت بس ما اعرفش اية ظروفة

وانشاء الله اجيبلك عناويين تانية

واوعى تاخد اى تعليق ليا على موضوعك بزعل يا احمد

أنتى مشرف يعنى المفروض لو انا غلطان ترد عليا والحذف دى اخر حاجة تلجئلها
انا ما غلطش فى حد يعنى


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

بالتوفيق وللأمام


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 مايو 2006)

*رسالة الى أخي حبيب*



master_mode قال:


> شكرا يا احمد على حذف تعليقى على ردك على عمر وعدم تقبلة بصدر رحب
> 
> كمان احب اوضح ان عمر قال انة فى اولى ميكاترونكس والكورسات الى انتا كاتبها اغلبها متقدمة
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم حقيقة ليس هذا بالقصد, ولكن وظيفتي هنا أن أراقب المواضيع المقدمة والردود عليها وألا يتحول الهدف النشود من الموضوع, وخصوصاً وكما ترى أخي العزيز الجهد المبذول من قبل الإدارة والأعضاء في جعل هذا القسم هو الأفضل بفضل الله.
ولكن على الرغم من ذلك فأنا أعامل كل الأعضاء بمنتهى الإحترام والتقدير لهم, وعند وصولك لعدد مشاركات 25 ستجد رسالة ترحيب مني على بريدك الخاص في الملتقى
وأرجو أن لا تزعل مني, لأننا هنا أسرة متحابة, وأنت بكل تأكيد عضو فعال في هذه الأسرة
والله الموفق​


----------



## Eng.Amr (31 مايو 2006)

أشكرك كثيرا يا أخى م. أحمد عفيفى سلامة على هذا الجهد البناء لكن إذا سمحت لى تقوللى رأيك إيه فى هذه الكورسات لو أخدتها الصيف ده :
1 - هيدروليك + نيوماتيك + هيدرونيوماتيك فى مبارك كول Gtz
2 - كورس إنجليزى فى الجامعة الأمريكية ( أحد مستويات التوفيل )
3 - التدريب فى شركة 
4 - تعلم الأوتوكاد 2d و 3d من اسطوانات تعليمية أو من النت
5 - أخذ فكرة مبدئية عن برنامج الماتلاب من خلال المنتدى ومن النت
بالطبع مع احترامى الشديد لرأيكم فأنتم أكثر خبرة منى - ولا شك - ولكن أردت أن أعرف رأيكم فيما سبق


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يونيو 2006)

*بالتوفيق*








Eng.Amr قال:


> أشكرك كثيرا يا أخى م. أحمد عفيفى سلامة على هذا الجهد البناء لكن إذا سمحت لى تقوللى رأيك إيه فى هذه الكورسات لو أخدتها الصيف ده :
> 1 - هيدروليك + نيوماتيك + هيدرونيوماتيك فى مبارك كول Gtz
> 2 - كورس إنجليزى فى الجامعة الأمريكية ( أحد مستويات التوفيل )
> 3 - التدريب فى شركة
> ...


 
أخي العزيز عمرو حقيقة أنك إنسان مجتهد وتسعى نحو تطوير نفسك
أسأل الله أن يعينك وأن تصبح مهندساً مميزاً
بخصوص دورة الهيدروليك ونيوماتيك وهيدرونيوماتيك أعتقد أنك بحاجة إلى تأجيلها مؤقتاً وذلك لأن لم تأخذ ميكانيكا الموائع والتي ستأخذها في السنة الثانية, وذلك حتى تستفيد من تلك الدورات أعلى إستفادة
أما باقي الدورات فهي بمثابة الحل الأمثل في أجازة السنة الأولى
والله الموفق ​


----------



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أخي العزيز المهندس عمر ... أنصحك بأخ> دورة في مبادئ الاجهزة الالكترونية وصيانتها
لكي تسهل عليك فهم مواد الكهرباء التي تأخذها في الجامعة مبتدءا بالدوائر الكهربائـية إلى الالكترونيات المتقدمة ... لأنه عندما تشاهد الاجهزة عمليا سيختلف الوضع عنه نظريا (غالبا تكون المحاضرة مملة لأنها نظرية)

لما تشوف الاجهزة والقطع شغالة غير من لما تشوفها على الورق 

والله الموفق ، والله من وراء القصد...
أخوك حمزة


----------



## Eng.Amr (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم أخى العزيز / م. أحمد عفيفى سلامة ولكننا بالفعل أخذنا ميكانيكا الموائع هذا العام فى التيرم الثانى وكذلك معمل الموائع الحرارية .
وأقدم شكرى الخالص على هذه النصيحة الغالية لأخى العزيز / حمزة وبالفعل فكرت فى هذا الأمر مرارا وسأفعل ذلك بإذن الله


----------



## smsmvanltino (20 يونيو 2006)

*انا معاك فى المعهد العالى للهندسة فى رابعة ميكاترونيك*

انا فى اخرسنة ودلوقتى شغال فى المشروع
اهم حاجة عايز اقولك خلى بقالك من د/على ابو العز 
وبالنسبة للكروسات اللى عايز تاخدها روح للمهندس سامح فريد اكيد انت عارفه وهو هيقولك على الكروسات اللى هتفيدك 
ربنا يوفقك ويخلصك من المعهد دا على خير


----------



## Eng.Amr (30 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك كثيراً يا أخى وبالفعل قمت باستشارة المهندس/ سامح فريد فى هذا الأمر وأخبرنى بأن الأوتوكاد هو أهم الكورسات المطلوبة 
وبالنسبة للدكتور /على أبو العز بالفعل هو من أهم الدكاتره الموجودين بالمعهد لكن أنا سمعت إنه هيمشى السنه الجايه لأنه اترقّى وهيشتغل فى معهد القياسات إللى فى الهرم 
عموما شكرا على هذه النصائح الغالية يا "أخى الأكبر" وبالفعل مفيده وأكثر الناس نصحونى يها 
أشكرك كثيراً


----------

